# Tayda Pre-Drilled Enclosure LED



## jpd (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi all,

I picked up a few of the Tayda enclosures to try out with a few builds, but the LED hole sizes don’t seem to fit any 3mm LED bezels I have right now. Hole is too small for what I have (assorted 3mm bezels from Tayda, Mouser and others).

Are there particular bezel sizes or types in mind here? If anyone has had luck with particular bezel sizes/types, can you link what you’re using or provide a part number? Ideally I’d like to fit something without having to drill the hole larger.


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 29, 2019)

LED Lens (3mm) - PedalPCB.com
					

Quantity: 5




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## jpd (Dec 29, 2019)

Beautiful. Thank you!


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 30, 2019)

Yes they fit nicely and look great.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 2, 2020)

Or drill the hole out and install a 10mm LED!


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 2, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Or drill the hole out and install a 10mm LED!
> 
> View attachment 2581


I’ve still gotta get a drill bit big enough for mine...
I have the leds and the bezels... but my drill bit only goes up to 1/2”
What size did you use???


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 2, 2020)

I drilled it out to 1/2" and used a grinding stone in a drill press to open it up to 0.52".  If I'm going to make a habit of using 10mm LEDs, I'll need to find a 17/32" drill bit.  Harbor Freight has a stepless drill bit set, I might try that out.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 2, 2020)

I just picked up a stepless drill bit set at HF, $7.19 with the 20% coupon.  Works great!  I drilled the LED hole to 0.50" with a stepped drill, then reamed it out to 0.52" with the stepless.


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 2, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I just picked up a stepless drill bit set at HF, $7.19 with the 20% coupon.  Works great!  I drilled the LED hole to 0.50" with a stepped drill, then reamed it out to 0.52" with the stepless.
> 
> View attachment 2582


Sweet!!!
I need to pick one up...


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2020)

I think a metric stepped bit (13mm step) should work as well.


----------



## JDJudd (Nov 4, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> LED Lens (3mm) - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> Quantity: 5
> ...


Haven't seen these in stock for a while - does anything Tayda sells work with their predrilled holes for 3mm LEDs?


----------



## BurntFingers (Nov 4, 2020)

Not that I've found. I drill out the holes to 6mm and use the black plastic clip bezels. They're easy to use and look great


----------

